# hpc15 clear



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

anyone using or on a Sherwin Williams scheme?

how does their hpc15 airbake clear hold up over time ie: gloss drop and weathering?

also how scratch resilient and easy to wets-sand is it?

cheers


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

I had 15l of the stuff, hated it.found it didn't flow very well, Wetsands easy but drops out badly, in fact had a couple off come backs due to it which I haven't had in years.


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Is this the stuff that's like **** and bakes in 10 mins?if it is you have to spray at 1.2 bar but I don't really like it and would rather just use one of the other clears we have.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes we had it, what a waste of time it was. Low pressure, double head coat air drys in around ten mins or under. Terrible to polish drops back the primer was even worse. Needless to say it got left in the cupboard I wouldn't even use it on a push-bike.


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

$hitty sherwin,,, terrible!!!
Loads of rework, no scratch resilience, no flow, smells vile.....it goes on


----------



## Smithy85 (Jun 18, 2014)

Really?
I used the stuff for a long time.
Found it great. SW do stress the application plays a big part in how it works.
I went on a half day course to a SW demonstration and after following application guidelines never had any issues. 
Easy to apply, goes off nice and quickly. Polished easily and lasted.
I am genuinely amazed that its got such a bad response. The only reason I stopped using it was because one of our suppliers got a chemist to rip it off and they produced a airbake clear that was slightly cheaper and more clear.
That was my only grumble with the SW it has a very slight yellow tinge that a painter would notice on a white bonnet or door.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Smithy85 said:


> Really?
> I used the stuff for a long time.
> Found it great. SW do stress the application plays a big part in how it works.
> I went on a half day course to a SW demonstration and after following application guidelines never had any issues.
> ...


We had the guy from Sherwin demo at our place for a day, we tried it while he was there showing us. Hence to say he wasn't there all day as the products a waste of time. Now we've been informed by spies hecker that there trailing a laquer which is on the same basis. Which we are going to do to trail for them before its released on the market. Lets hope its better than Sherwin which wont be hard.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

We use a speed clear at work but it has 3 hardners ! A 5 minute one,10 minute one and 20 minute one ! We use ten minute one and i think its the best speed clear iv ever used ! With 10%thinner its lovely to spray 10 mins ir bake let it cool and polishes and flats like butter ! Even even next day still nice to sand n polish ! Its got great gloss too better than the normal valspar clear we use,i can check the name tomorrow but think its called optimum clear ? White tin black label


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> . Now we've been informed by spies hecker that there trailing a laquer which is on the same basis. Which we are going to do to trail for them before its released on the market. Lets hope its better than Sherwin which wont be hard.


Exciting product, since witnessing it i have been telling everyone its capabilities. No brainer product, worth the expense over all other air dry/super fast clears. No compromise with this. Did a polishing Demo for Kevin the other week (most impressed with ours, over 3m, mirka, farecla, indasa...)

Also down at AXALTA for 2 days training with Kevin again next week.


----------

